# Άρθρα και Έρευνες > Επιστημονικές Έρευνες >  Μελετη ερευνων για τα διαλειματα αναμεσα σε σετ.

## beefmeup

επειδη το ζητησε ο μητσος(που μπορει να την εχει δει ετσι κ αλλιως,αλλα λεμε τωρα :01. Razz: )

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19691365

λοπον..δεν ειναι ακριβως ερευνα αλλα μια μελετη ερευνων(35 συγκεκριμενα),που συμπεραινει απτα ηδη υπαρχοντα αποτελεσματα οτι οσοι κανουν 3-5 λεπτα διαλειμα αναμεσα σετ σετ ειχαν καλυτερη αυξηση κ σε δυναμη κ σε ογκο προπονησης...κ σε βαθος χρονου.
τα σετ εγιναν στις μελετες σε φασμα απο 50-90% της μεγιστης..
για το 90% ειναι λογικο να εχεις καλυτερα αποτελεσματα,με μεγαλα διαλειματα αλλα το ευρως ξεκιναει απο το 50%,που αν σκεφτουμε οτι οι περισοτεροι απο μας παιζουν εκει(70%-80%,κλπ αναλογα),ειναι καλη φαση..
ε?

οι ενδειξεις,των ερευνων αυτων βεβαια λενε,οτι με μικροτερα διαλειματα αναμεσα σε σετ,εχεις καλυτερη αυξηση ορμονων στο σωμα κατα την προπονα,κ αρα μπορει να εχεις κερδος απο εκει,αλλα αν καποιος διαβασει την αλλη μελετη που ποσταρα που λεει οτι οι ορμονικες αυξησεις αυτες δεν επιδρουν στην μυικη πρωτεινοσυνθεση,βγαζει συμπερασματα για το εν λογω θεμα των διαλειματων αναμεσα σε σετ κ το τι κανουν..

η εκκριση ορμονων κατα την προπονηση. 

το ποσταρω σαν ξεχωριστο θεμα,παρολο που υπαρχει αναλογο θεμα με διαλειματα αναμεσα σε σετ,αλλα αν το πεταξω εκει μαλλον δεν θα το δουν πολλοι,αλλα αυτο τους ενδιαφερει ολλους νομιζω.
αν κρινει η διευθυνση το μεταφερει :01. Wink:

----------


## κουλης

με την αυξηση ορμονων στο σωμα δεν κερδιζουμε τπτ δλδ?

----------


## Devil

το χεις ακουσει το ''αναβεις φωτιες και ολα τα καις ''... καπως ετσι λοιπον... (ρεμαλια ντρεικο και εντι μην παει το μυαλο σας στο πονηρο) :01. Mr. Green: 

τεσπα βγαζοντας ενα σημπερασμα λογικο μου φαινετε να εχεις μεγαλητερη αποδοση με μεγαλητερα διαληματα

περισσοτερη ξεκουραση αναμεσα στα σετ...επαναφορα του ΑΤΡ σε καλα επιπεδα περισσοτερη ενεργεια στο επομενο σετ αρα περισοτερα κιλα/επαναληψεις

τωρα μιλοντας για νατουραλ...  χρησιμοποιοντας περισσοτερα κιλα/επαναληψεις (αναλογα με το progression που κανει) μεγαλητερο ερεθισμα για μυικη αναπτηξη

----------


## Devil

> με την αυξηση ορμονων στο σωμα δεν κερδιζουμε τπτ δλδ?


μαλλον οχι , δεν ειναι ικανοποιητικη η αυξηση για να σου δωσει κατι

----------


## κουλης

> μαλλον οχι , δεν ειναι ικανοποιητικη η αυξηση για να σου δωσει κατι


λες να φταινε οι ορμονες που δεν νιωθω πεινα μετα απο την προπονα?μου κοβοτε τελειως και με δυσκολευει στα οιπολοιπα γευματα! προσπαθω οσο τον δυνατον να εχω μικροτερα διαλειματα αναμεσα στα σετ....ισα ισα 2-3 ανασες......

----------


## Devil

> λες να φταινε οι ορμονες που δεν νιωθω πεινα μετα απο την προπονα?μου κοβοτε τελειως και με δυσκολευει στα οιπολοιπα γευματα! προσπαθω οσο τον δυνατον να εχω μικροτερα διαλειματα αναμεσα στα σετ....ισα ισα 2-3 ανασες......


lol οχι ρε συ

για πιο λογο το κανεις αυτο? δεν εχει νοημα, παρε 2-3 λεπτα σε καθε σετ

----------


## κουλης

> lol οχι ρε συ
> 
> για πιο λογο το κανεις αυτο? δεν εχει νοημα, παρε 2-3 λεπτα σε καθε σετ


να περιμενω να αναρωσω πληρως δλδ?

----------


## Devil

> να περιμενω να αναρωσω πληρως δλδ?


ε ναι... περιμενεις 2-3 λεπτα , αναλογα με την ασκηση βεβαια και μετα αρχηζεις το σετ

----------


## κουλης

οκ devil! θα το εφαρμοζω απο εδω και στο εξης :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Manos1989

Να τον ακούς τον δάσκαλο Διάολο  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Devil

> Να τον ακούς τον δάσκαλο Διάολο


 :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 

σεμνα κραταμε low profile :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 


ps: νομιζω οτι εχουμε βγει λιγο οφφ.... σορρυυυυ

----------


## giannis_s

πολύ ενδιαφέρον...τότε επειδή ομολογώ ότι σε αυτό δεν ήμουν διαβασμένος, ήμουν απλά τυχεροοοςςςς, χεχε.......  :01. Smile:

----------


## Eddie

Κατι αλλο ομως που με απασχολει μιας και γω ειμαι φαν των 2λεπτων διαλειμματων περιπου.

Αν καποιος σε μια προπονηση εχει συνολικα 16 σετ και αντι για 1 λεπτο διαλλειμα κανει 2,σημαινει οτι θα μεγαλωσει ο ογκος προπονησης και θα παει 16 λεπτα παραπισω.Σωστα?

Αν αυξηθει ο συνολικος χρονος προπονησης,δεν πρεπει να χουμε στο νου μας τον καταβολισμο και την κορτιζολη?

Μπορει να ειναι μλκ αυτο που λεω,αλλα δε βαριεσαι :08. Turtle:

----------


## Devil

> Κατι αλλο ομως που με απασχολει μιας και γω ειμαι φαν των 2λεπτων διαλειμματων περιπου.
> 
> Αν καποιος σε μια προπονηση εχει συνολικα 16 σετ και αντι για 1 λεπτο διαλλειμα κανει 2,σημαινει οτι θα μεγαλωσει ο ογκος προπονησης και θα παει 16 λεπτα παραπισω.Σωστα?
> 
> Αν αυξηθει ο συνολικος χρονος προπονησης,δεν πρεπει να χουμε στο νου μας τον καταβολισμο και την κορτιζολη?
> 
> Μπορει να ειναι μλκ αυτο που λεω,αλλα δε βαριεσαι


οχι δεν αυξανετε ετσι ο συνολικος ογκος προπονησης...

ετσι ριχνεις την ενταση της προπονησης...

----------


## lef

> οχι δεν αυξανετε ετσι ο συνολικος ογκος προπονησης...
> 
> ετσι ριχνεις την ενταση της προπονησης...


νομιζω ηθελε να πει την διαρκεια της προπονησης

----------


## Eddie

> οχι δεν αυξανετε ετσι ο συνολικος ογκος προπονησης...
> 
> ετσι ριχνεις την ενταση της προπονησης...





> νομιζω ηθελε να πει την διαρκεια της προπονησης


Αυτο ρε μητσο :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Devil

> νομιζω ηθελε να πει την διαρκεια της προπονησης





> Αυτο ρε μητσο


ααα...

καλα ναι αυξανετε ο χρονος...

αλλα και παλι δεν σε οδηγει σε καταβολισμο...

σε περιοδο ογκου δεν υπαρχει καταβολισμος....λογο του οτι οι θερμιδες ειναι αυξημενες αρκετα

σε περιοδους διαιτας που οι θερμιδες ειναι χαμηλα... υπαρχει καταβολισμος... βεβεια μπαινει στη μεση και αλλος παραγωντας... η δυναμη... δλδ... για να κρατησεις οσους περισσοτερους μυς αυτη την περιοδο θα πρεπει να αρκετα κιλα... για να χρησιμοποιεις αρκετα κιλα θες και μεγαλητερα διαληματα αναμεσα στα σετ...

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εγω συνήθως δίλεπτα διαλείματα κάνω και όταν έκανα πολύ βαρια προπόνηση και παραπάνω .

δεν έχει νόημα να κάνουμε μικρά διαλείματα αν δεν έχουμε σαν στόχο την αντοχή στην δύναμη , η μπορεί σαν μια εναλαγή σε πολύ αραιά διαστήματα , ώστε να σοκάρουμε διαφορετικα τούς μυς περισσότερο για πρίξιμο , αλλα είναι στιγμιαίο , δεν μεγαλώνεις έτσι.

άλλα αυτο σημαίνει μεγαλύτερη ένταση και κάθε σέτ έως αποτυχίας και έτσι η ξεκούραση να είναι απαραίτητη , αλλιώς γυμνάζονται και άλλες μυικές ίνες με τα βαρια κιλα και μεγάλα διαλείματα , που στην ουσία δεν είναι μεγάλα είναι όσο χρειάζετε να ανατάξουν οι μυς για το επόμενο σέτ , γιατι αλλιώς παίζουμε δεν μπορούμε να ανεβάσουμε κιλα .

οι λευκές ταχείας συσπάσεως ενεργοποιούνται με τα βαρυα κιλα και επίσης και το νευρικό σύστημα αντιδρά διαφορετικα και οι κόκκινες κυρίως με ελαφρύτερα με περισσότερες επαναλήψεις και μικρότερα διαλείματα

----------


## giannis_s

> άλλα αυτο σημαίνει μεγαλύτερη ένταση και κάθε σέτ έως αποτυχίας και έτσι η ξεκούραση να είναι απαραίτητη , αλλιώς γυμνάζονται και άλλες μυικές ίνες με τα βαρια κιλα και μεγάλα διαλείματα , που στην ουσία δεν είναι μεγάλα είναι όσο χρειάζετε να ανατάξουν οι μυς για το επόμενο σέτ , γιατι αλλιώς παίζουμε δεν μπορούμε να ανεβάσουμε κιλα .
> 
> οι λευκές ταχείας συσπάσεως ενεργοποιούνται με τα βαρυα κιλα και επίσης και το νευρικό σύστημα αντιδρά διαφορετικα και οι κόκκινες κυρίως με ελαφρύτερα με περισσότερες επαναλήψεις και μικρότερα διαλείματα


ακριβώς!!!! εξάλλου eddie τέτοιου είδους προπονήσεις όπως αυτή που έκανε ο Yates για παράδειγμα, κρατάνε εκ των πραγμάτων λιγότερο χρόνο και δεν "προλαβαίνει" να κάνει peak η κορτιζόλη..αρκεί να κάνεις σωστό προγραμματισμό και να "χάνεις" χρόνο μόνο στο διάλειμμα που θα είναι μεγαλύτερο..(και όχι χαζεύοντας τους διερχόμενους από το μηχάνημα γλουτιαιών  :01. Razz:  χεχε...)

----------


## Krokodeilakias

1 λεπτό είναι καλό για αρχάριο; (αρχάριο εννοώντας με μια..."παύση" 4 ετών.... :01. Razz: )

----------


## beefmeup

επαναφερω λιγο 2 θεματα ετσι για το εφε της κουβεντας(δεν εχει να κανει οτι τα ανοιξα εγω :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: ),μιας κ καμια φορα γινεται κουβεντα για αναλογα πραγματα στην γυμναστικη με βαρη..
αυτο ειναι το 1.

----------


## Pavlos17

κατα την γνωμη μου δεν θα πρεπει να μετραμε τον χρονο αναμεσα στα σετ...το καλυτερο για μενα ειναι να ξεκιναμε το επομενο σετ μολις νιωσουμε οτι μπορουμε να το βγαλουμε(οχι πανω απο 3 λεπτα).

----------


## Creative

> κατα την γνωμη μου δεν θα πρεπει να μετραμε τον χρονο αναμεσα στα σετ...το καλυτερο για μενα ειναι να ξεκιναμε το επομενο σετ μολις νιωσουμε οτι μπορουμε να το βγαλουμε(οχι πανω απο 3 λεπτα).


+1000 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## deluxe

Και εγω ξεκουραζομαι 1,5-3 λεπτα αναλογα την ασκηση σε καθε σετ. Το θεμα ειναι ομως οτι μονο η ξεκουραση μου βγαινει μια ωρα, αφου κανω κοντα στα 30 σετ σε καθε προπονηση! Ειναι καλο αυτο; 

Πηγαινω 3-4 φορες την εβδομαδα απο 1,5 ωρα. Βεβαια μονο τα 20-25 λεπτα ειναι αυτα τα οποια πραγματικα γυμναζομαι, οπως και οι περισσοτεροι. 

Τι λετε;

----------


## pan0z

> κατα την γνωμη μου δεν θα πρεπει να μετραμε τον χρονο αναμεσα στα σετ...το καλυτερο για μενα ειναι να ξεκιναμε το επομενο σετ μολις νιωσουμε οτι μπορουμε να το βγαλουμε(οχι πανω απο 3 λεπτα).


Για ενα και μονο λογο ειναι καλο να μετρας τον χρονο αναμεσα στα σετ γιατι ετσι μπορεις να βλεπεις την προοδο σου δηλαδη αν κανεις παντα ιδιο χρονο ξεκουρασης στα σετ και ανεβεις σε κιλα ή επαναληψεις θα ξες οτι εχεις ανεβει σε δυναμη ενω αν κανεις διαλλειματα χωρις να μετρας τον χρονο αλλες φορες οταν εισαι πιο ξεκουραστος θα σηκωνεις πιο πολλα αλλες φορες πιο λιγα αναλογα το διαλλειμα δεν θα εχεις σημειο αναφορας δηλαδη δεν ξερω αν μπορει να γινει κατανοητο :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Pavlos17

> Για ενα και μονο λογο ειναι καλο να μετρας τον χρονο αναμεσα στα σετ γιατι ετσι μπορεις να βλεπεις την προοδο σου δηλαδη αν κανεις παντα ιδιο χρονο ξεκουρασης στα σετ και ανεβεις σε κιλα ή επαναληψεις θα ξες οτι εχεις ανεβει σε δυναμη ενω αν κανεις διαλλειματα χωρις να μετρας τον χρονο αλλες φορες οταν εισαι πιο ξεκουραστος θα σηκωνεις πιο πολλα αλλες φορες πιο λιγα αναλογα το διαλλειμα δεν θα εχεις σημειο αναφορας δηλαδη δεν ξερω αν μπορει να γινει κατανοητο


κοιταξε,τι διαφορα εχει να κανεις 1 λεπτο,απο το 1:10?...το θεμα ειναι οταν νιωσεις τελεια να μπεις στο επομενο σετ,οχι να εισαι λαχανιασμενος στα 45'...εκτος και αν στοχευεις να κανεις κατω απο 1 λεπτο για μεγαλυτερη ενταση,τοτε ναι μετραω...αλλα οταν φορτονω πολλα κιλα δεν μετραω,υπολογιζω πανω κατω 2 λεπτα ξεκουραση.

----------


## pan0z

> κοιταξε,τι διαφορα εχει να κανεις 1 λεπτο,απο το 1:10?...το θεμα ειναι οταν νιωσεις τελεια να μπεις στο επομενο σετ,οχι να εισαι λαχανιασμενος στα 45'...εκτος και αν στοχευεις να κανεις κατω απο 1 λεπτο για μεγαλυτερη ενταση,τοτε ναι μετραω...αλλα οταν φορτονω πολλα κιλα δεν μετραω,υπολογιζω πανω κατω 2 λεπτα ξεκουραση.


πιστεψε με επειδη απο τοτε που ακολουθω το προγραμμα του savage κανω 1 λεπτο τα 10-15 δευτερολεπτα παραπανω εχουν ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ σημασια και ειδικα αν πηγαινεις αποτυχια και 1 λεπτο διαλλειμα ειναι σκοτωμα η προπονηση

----------


## Pavlos17

> πιστεψε με επειδη απο τοτε που ακολουθω το προγραμμα του savage κανω 1 λεπτο τα 10-15 δευτερολεπτα παραπανω εχουν ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ σημασια και ειδικα αν πηγαινεις αποτυχια και 1 λεπτο διαλλειμα ειναι σκοτωμα η προπονηση


τελος παντων,οτι στοχους εχει ο καθενας  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Eddie

> Και εγω ξεκουραζομαι 1,5-3 λεπτα αναλογα την ασκηση σε καθε σετ. Το θεμα ειναι ομως οτι μονο η ξεκουραση μου βγαινει μια ωρα, αφου κανω κοντα στα 30 σετ σε καθε προπονηση! Ειναι καλο αυτο; 
> 
> Πηγαινω 3-4 φορες την εβδομαδα απο 1,5 ωρα. Βεβαια μονο τα 20-25 λεπτα ειναι αυτα τα οποια πραγματικα γυμναζομαι, οπως και οι περισσοτεροι. 
> 
> Τι λετε;


30 σετ ανα προπονηση??Κατι κανεις λαθος..




> Για ενα και μονο λογο ειναι καλο να μετρας τον χρονο αναμεσα στα σετ γιατι ετσι μπορεις να βλεπεις την προοδο σου δηλαδη αν κανεις παντα ιδιο χρονο ξεκουρασης στα σετ και ανεβεις σε κιλα ή επαναληψεις θα ξες οτι εχεις ανεβει σε δυναμη ενω αν κανεις διαλλειματα χωρις να μετρας τον χρονο αλλες φορες οταν εισαι πιο ξεκουραστος θα σηκωνεις πιο πολλα αλλες φορες πιο λιγα αναλογα το διαλλειμα δεν θα εχεις σημειο αναφορας δηλαδη δεν ξερω αν μπορει να γινει κατανοητο





> πιστεψε με επειδη απο τοτε που ακολουθω το προγραμμα του savage κανω 1 λεπτο τα 10-15 δευτερολεπτα παραπανω εχουν ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ σημασια και ειδικα αν πηγαινεις αποτυχια και 1 λεπτο διαλλειμα ειναι σκοτωμα η προπονηση


Εμενα μου φαινεται λαθος η προσεγγιση.Εχω κανει και γω προγραμμα και μαλιστα με κατιωντα 3σετ και διαλλειμα ενος λεπτου με το ρολοι,αλλα μονο κουραση εβλεπα,αποτελεσματα μηδεν.

----------


## pan0z

> 30 σετ ανα προπονηση??Κατι κανεις λαθος..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Εμενα μου φαινεται λαθος η προσεγγιση.Εχω κανει και γω προγραμμα και μαλιστα με κατιωντα 3σετ και διαλλειμα ενος λεπτου με το ρολοι,αλλα μονο κουραση εβλεπα,αποτελεσματα μηδεν.


μπορει να ειναι λαθος δεν ξερω αλλα εφοσον ανεβαινω κιλα δεν υπαρχει λογος να το αλλαξω και εχω και doms καλα

----------


## Pavlos17

ta doms και τα αποτελεσματα δεν κολλανε πουθενα...doms μπορεις να προκαλεσεις με πολλους τροπους,δεν ειναι μονοδρομος.αν ητανε ετσι ολοι θα καναμε 1 λεπτο διαλειμα

----------


## pan0z

> ta doms και τα αποτελεσματα δεν κολλανε πουθενα...doms μπορεις να προκαλεσεις με πολλους τροπους,δεν ειναι μονοδρομος.αν ητανε ετσι ολοι θα καναμε 1 λεπτο διαλειμα


αν δεν κοιτας ενα προγραμμα απο τα αποτελεσματα απο τι το κοιτας?Και ποιος ειπε οτι τα doms μπορεις να τα προκαλεσεις μονο με ενα τροπο?Ναι αν θελετε καντε ολοι 1 λεπτο διαλλειμα γιαυτο ειναι τα προγραμματα για να τα δοκιμαζουμε :01. Wink:

----------


## ελμερ

καλησπερα...δε νομιζω οτι υπαρχει λογος να χουμε αντιπαραθεση,ουτε κατι ειναι κατι λαθος η σωστο....εγω για παραδειγμα επειδη θελω να χασω αρχικα λιπος κιλα κτλ,κανω περιπου 40 δεπτερολεπτα διαλλειματα ισως και λιγο παραπανω (εμπειρικα μετραω) .σετ μεχρι κοπωσης πολλεσ φορες και εχω doms σχεδον σε ολες τις προπονησεις και πολυ καλα αποτελεσματα....εφοσον δουλευει το κραταω,καποια στιγμη θα τ αλλαξω ομως κι αυτο.... :02. Welcome:

----------


## deluxe

Γιατι ειναι 30 σετ πολλα; Συνηθως οταν κανουμε μια μυικη ομαδα την ημερα, παιζουμε στις 5 ασκησεις επι 4 σετ, οποτε παμε στα 20 σετ. Εγω παιζω 2 μυικες ομαδες την φορα. Οποτε λογικο ειναι τα σετ να ανεβαινουν.

----------


## Eddie

> Γιατι ειναι 30 σετ πολλα; Συνηθως οταν κανουμε μια μυικη ομαδα την ημερα, παιζουμε στις 5 ασκησεις επι 4 σετ, οποτε παμε στα 20 σετ. Εγω παιζω 2 μυικες ομαδες την φορα. Οποτε λογικο ειναι τα σετ να ανεβαινουν.


5Χ4??Ποιος τα λεει αυτα??Εγω νομιζω οτι ειναι πολλα.

Για καποιον προχωρημενο που ξερει τι κανει,4Χ4 θεωρω οτι ειναι αρκετα για τις μεγαλες ομαδες και 3Χ4 για τις μικρες.

30 σετ μου φαινονται υπερβολικα που λες..ουτε για ποδια δε μου εβγαιναν τοσα που ειναι και 3 μυικες ομαδες!!Εγω θα ελεγα να παιξεις απο 12 σετ στην καθε ομαδα,αν και παλι πολλα μου φαινονται.

----------


## El Topo

30 σετ είναι σίγουρα πολλά και καλύτερα φίλε αντί να γυμνάζεις δύο ομάδες κάθε φορά, να γύμναζες μια ώστε να κάνεις πολύ λιγότερα σετ.

Τώρα, τα 20 σετ για πλάτη, πόδια είναι μια χαρά.
Επίσης για στήθος, τρικέφαλους κάπου γύρω στα 16 και για ώμους, δικέφαλους γύρω στα 12-3.

----------


## jimmy007

> 30 σετ είναι σίγουρα πολλά και καλύτερα φίλε αντί να γυμνάζεις δύο ομάδες κάθε φορά, να γύμναζες μια ώστε να κάνεις πολύ λιγότερα σετ.
> 
> Τώρα, τα 20 σετ για πλάτη, πόδια είναι μια χαρά.
> Επίσης για στήθος, τρικέφαλους κάπου γύρω στα 16 και για ώμους, δικέφαλους γύρω στα 12-3.


Περισσότερα σετ στον τρικέφαλο από τον δελτοειδή(ώμοι)? 
Αν πας σε failure πάλι πολλά είναι παντού...

----------


## Pavlos17

και παλι πολλα ειναι...συνεχιζω να λεω οτι τα χερια θελουν απο 8-10 σετ την βδομαδα,και ωμοι 10-12...εφοσον γυμναζονται σε προπονηση στηθους-πλατη,και μαλιστα πολυ καλα.

----------


## beefmeup

ρε παιδια,ιδεα μου ειναι η οτι συζητατε τοση ωρα δεν εχει καμια σχεση με το θεμα??

ΔΕΝ μας νοιαζει ποση ωρα κανει κ καθενας διαλειμμα,ουτε ποσα σετ κανει..

την αποψη σας για το αν εχετε καλυτερα αποτελεσματα με μεγαλυτερα διαλειματα,αναμεσα στα σετ σε σχεση με μικροτερα ζηταμε να δουμε..

κ γιαυτο ακριβως παρεθεσα στο αρχικο ποστ,κ τα σχετικα λινκ,μιας κ υποστηριζει μεγαλυτερα διαλειματα.

το θεμα εκτιμω οτι ειναι σημαντικο για οσους γυμναζονται,μιας κ υπαρχει αντιθεση αποψεων χρονια πανω σε αυτο,κ μιας κ υπαρχουν κ οι μελετες των ερευνων που δειχουν προς τα μεγαλυτερα διαλειμματα,μην το καψετε συζητοντας τα προγραμματα προπονησης που κανει ο καθενας σας κ αν ειναι σωστα η οχι.

τα τελευταια 5 ποστ ειναι πολυ οφ,ομως.

----------


## naturale

> ρε παιδια,ιδεα μου ειναι η οτι συζητατε τοση ωρα δεν εχει καμια σχεση με το θεμα??
> 
> ΔΕΝ μας νοιαζει ποση ωρα κανει κ καθενας διαλειμμα,ουτε ποσα σετ κανει..
> 
> την αποψη σας για το αν εχετε καλυτερα αποτελεσματα με μεγαλυτερα διαλειματα,αναμεσα στα σετ σε σχεση με μικροτερα ζηταμε να δουμε..
> 
> κ γιαυτο ακριβως παρεθεσα στο αρχικο ποστ,κ τα σχετικα λινκ,μιας κ υποστηριζει μεγαλυτερα διαλειματα.
> 
> το θεμα εκτιμω οτι ειναι σημαντικο για οσους γυμναζονται,μιας κ υπαρχει αντιθεση αποψεων χρονια πανω σε αυτο,κ μιας κ υπαρχουν κ οι μελετες των ερευνων που δειχουν προς τα μεγαλυτερα διαλειμματα,μην το καψετε συζητοντας τα προγραμματα προπονησης που κανει ο καθενας σας κ αν ειναι σωστα η οχι.
> ...


εγω περιμενω πολυ λιγο αναμεσα στα σετ, βεβαια ΠΧ

χτες ειχα πλατη , ξεκινισα με επισθολαιμιες 40 κιλα 12 , 60, 65, μετα 40-30 οσο μπορουσα να βγαλο , περιμενω κανεναν λεπτο να τελειωσει ο αλλος...


αυτο που ενοω ειναι οτι ουτος συ αλιως περιμενεις....

----------


## beefmeup

> , περιμενω κανεναν λεπτο να τελειωσει ο αλλος...
> 
> 
> αυτο που ενοω ειναι οτι ουτος συ αλιως περιμενεις....


μιλαμε για τουλαχιστον 3 λεπτα διαλειμα,οχι 1 λεπτο.

----------


## Pavlos17

3 λεπτα διαλειμμα δεν ειναι τεραστιος χρονος? τεσπα για να ειμαστε στο θεμα,αυτο που χω παρατηρησει εγω ειναι,οτι σε ασκησεις οπως οι πιεσεις για να ξεκουραστω πληρως και να μπω στο επομενο σετ θελω τουλαχιστον 2 λεπτα,ενω με τις εκτασεις,και ασκησεις χεριων ξεκουραζομε μεσα στο 1 λεπτο.. :01. Unsure:

----------


## naturale

> μιλαμε για τουλαχιστον 3 λεπτα διαλειμα,οχι 1 λεπτο.


ναι καταλαβα, ειναι και αναλογος τα κιλα ...

δεν ξερω ΕΓΩ προσωπικα εαν παω για κιλα χρειαζομαι και λιγο BREATH time.

----------


## El Topo

> Περισσότερα σετ στον τρικέφαλο από τον δελτοειδή(ώμοι)? 
> Αν πας σε failure πάλι πολλά είναι παντού...


Τώρα που το λες σαν να έχεις δίκιο γιατί κι εγώ 4Χ4 παίζω στους ώμους, όχι 3Χ4, απλά μπερδεύτηκα στο μέτρημα.
Συνεπώς όσες επαναλήψεις περίπου κάνω στους τρικέφαλους κάνω και στους ώμους.

Τώρα, σχετικά με τα διαλείμματα που είναι και ο τίτλος του τόπικ, στα πρώτα σετ που είμαι πιο ξεκούραστος αφήνω περίπου 1,5 λεπτό και όσο περνάει η ώρα φτάνω από 2 έως μαξιμουμ 3 για τα τελευταία πολύ βαριά σετ (ανάλογα και την άσκηση πάντα).

Αυτά για προπόνηση όγκου. Όταν ξεκινήσω γράμμωση θα φροντίσω να περιορίσω τα διαλείμματα κατά 1 λεπτό περίπου, αρκεί να δω ότι βγαίνει το πρόγραμμα σωστά και δεν τα φτύνω.

----------


## humanoid

Ενας τροπος να μεγαλωσεις την ενταση ειναι ο μικρος χρονος διαλειματος.
Αρα αν ισχυει αυτο αναιρειται αυτος ο τροπος για μεγαλωσεις την ενταση?

..αφου στην τελικη δεν κερδιζεις κατι κ ειναι πιο κουραστικο κιολας.
Και αλλη μια απορια,με τα δισετ τοτε τι παιζει?
Η εκει δεν ισχυει αυτο?
Γτ στην ουσια κ το δισετ για την ενταση δεν γινετε?

Ετσι οπως το εχω στο μυαλο μου αναιρει αρκετα πραγματα απο αυτα που ξερω..ισως κανω λαθος..

Ας κανουμε μια σωστη συζητηση κ οσοι μπορουν ας δωσουν τα φωτα τους γτ ειναι ενδιαφερον το θεμα

----------


## marvin

> ααα...
> 
> καλα ναι αυξανετε ο χρονος...
> 
> αλλα και παλι δεν σε οδηγει σε καταβολισμο...
> 
> σε περιοδο ογκου δεν υπαρχει καταβολισμος....λογο του οτι οι θερμιδες ειναι αυξημενες αρκετα
> 
> σε περιοδους διαιτας που οι θερμιδες ειναι χαμηλα... υπαρχει καταβολισμος... βεβεια μπαινει στη μεση και αλλος παραγωντας... η δυναμη... δλδ... για να κρατησεις οσους περισσοτερους μυς αυτη την περιοδο θα πρεπει να αρκετα κιλα... για να χρησιμοποιεις αρκετα κιλα θες και μεγαλητερα διαληματα αναμεσα στα σετ...


Νομιζω αν και δεν εχω τελειωσει το διαβασμα σε αυτο το θερντ οτι αυτο που λες εδω με αφορα; :01. Unsure:

----------


## GeoDask

Προσωπικά κρατάω έναν μπούσουλα που με έχει βοηθήσει αναλόγως την άσκηση που κάνω και τις επαναλήψεις.

π.χ για επαναλήψεις εύρους 4-8, διάλειμα 2-3 λεπτά.

επαναλήψεις εύρους 8-12, διάλειμα 1-2 λεπτά.

επαναλήψεις έυρους 10-12, διάλειμα 1 λεπτό.

Πάντα ξαναλέω σε συνάρτηση άσκησης/επαναλήψεων.

Γενικότερα πιστεύω ότι σε βασικές πολυαρθρικές ασκήσεις διαλείματα τύπου 2 έως 3 λεπτά είναι καλύτερα ενώ για οτιδήποτε isolation 1 έως 1.30 λεπτό είναι υπέρ αρκετό αναλόγως τους στόχους και την φιλοσοφία που έχει ο καθένας για την προπόνηση του.

----------


## kleiza7

εγω με το κυκλικο προγραμμα που κανω και με τα αποτελεσματα που θελω να αποκομησω απο αυτο, κανω μικρα διαλλειματα 45"-60" μου βγαινει η παναγια μιλαμε αλλα θεωρω οτι ο ιδρωτας ειναι πιο πολυς λογω των μικρων διαλλειματων :01. Smile:  
εχει να κανει με το προγραμμα νομιζω... για να σηκωσεις πολυ πραγμα χρειαζονται και τα κατλληλα διαλλειματα. οποτε εγω εκφραζω την αποψη μου για προγραμματα ιδιου "τυπου " με το δικο μου και δεν λεω οτι τοσο μικρα διαλλειματα ειναι αυτο που θελει π.χ ενα προγραμμα ογκου με φορτωμα κιλων... 

ο γενικος κανονας που ακουω απο πιτσιρικας ειναι:

*Δυναμη κ ΟΓΚΟΣ*
Περισσοτερα κιλα/λιγοτερες επαναληψεις/μεγαλυτερα διαλλειματα

*ΓΡΑΜΜΩΣΗ κ ΑΝΤΟΧΗ* 
λιγοτερα κιλα/περισσοτερες επαναληψεις/μικροτερα διαλλειματα

----------


## SHRED

Καλή φάση τώρα δε θα μπορεί να μου την "πει" κανείς ότι χαζολογάω αρκετή ώρα ανάμεσα στα σετ πιάνοντας κουβέντα με τα κορίτσια του gym  :08. Turtle:

----------


## billys15

Φιλε kleiza ο devil τα λεει απλα και λιτα...




> για να κρατησεις οσους περισσοτερους μυς αυτη την περιοδο θα πρεπει να αρκετα κιλα... για να χρησιμοποιεις αρκετα κιλα θες και μεγαλητερα διαληματα αναμεσα στα σετ...


...και να επισημανουμε και παλι οτι ο ογκος και η γραμμωση ερχονται απο την διατροφη.Η προπονηση με βαρη δινει το ερεθισμα για αναπτυξη.Το ποσο θα το εκμεταλλευτουμε με αυτα που τρωμε,εξαρταται απο μας.Αν εχουμε μεγαλους μυες και διωξουμε το λιπος,τοτε θα φαινομαστε γραμμωμενοι.

Και αφου ξεθαφτηκε το topic,να πω κι εγω οτι ειμαι fan των μεγαλυτερων διαλειμματων.Παλι συμφωνα με το παραπανω quote,σε γραμμωση το μεγαλο διαλειμμα μας βοηθαει στην διατηρηση μυων,αρα ας σκεφτουμε την χρησιμοτητα του στον ογκο.

----------


## ilias90

Παρατηρώ ότι διίστανται οι απόψεις.
Moderators και Τριανταφύλλου καταλήγουν στα μεγάλα διαλείμματα.
Το συμπέρασμά ως αρχάριος να είναι αυτό?

----------


## Galthazar

ολα κρυβονται στην ενταση. Αλλοι κανουν μικρα διαλειμματα και πηγαινουν με αυτο το τροπο στα ορια τους, ενω αλλοι κανουν μεγαλυτερα διαλειμματα για να ξεκουραστουν περισσοτερο για να σηκωσουν περισσοτερα κιλα φτανοντας και αυτοι στο δικο τους failure. εγω ειμαι υπερ του δευτερου

----------


## vaggan

εγω χρησιμοποιω και τους δυο τροπους κανω αυτο που λενε εναλλαγη μεγαλων μικρων βαρων, με διαλλειματα στα βαρια σετ να φτανουν και τα τεσσερα λεπτα και στα ελαφρια να ειναι ειτε πολυ μικρα γυρω στο λεπτο ειτε σουπερ σετ.υπαρχουν ασκησεις που ενδεικνυνται απο την φυση τους να παιζεις βαρια οπως σκουωτ πιεσεις παγκου και ασκησεις να παιζεις ελαφρα( κρος οβερ καμψεις αυτοσυγκεντρωσης,εκτασεις ωμων)δοκιμαστε το :03. Thumb up:

----------


## noob

> Παρατηρώ ότι διίστανται οι απόψεις.
> Moderators και Τριανταφύλλου καταλήγουν στα μεγάλα διαλείμματα.
> Το συμπέρασμά ως αρχάριος να είναι αυτό?


Από τη μελέτη από την οποία ξεκίνησε η κουβέντα, τα μεγαλύτερα διαλλείματα οδηγούν σε μεγαλύτερη ανάπτυξη ΓΙΑΤΙ μπορείς να κάνεις πιο πολλές δυνατές επαναλήψεις. Για τον ίδιο λόγο δηλαδή που βοηθάει και ένα σκεύασμα κρεατίνης.

Στην πράξη δηλαδή το διάλλειμά σου θα πρέπει να είναι τόσο μεγάλο ώστε στο επόμενο σετ να βγάλεις τις ίδιες επαναλήψεις πηγαίνοντας για αποτυχία. Πριν κάνα 3μηνο που άρχισα να ασκούμαι, σήκωνα λίγα κιλά και με 15-20'' διάλλειμα ήμουν καλά. Καθώς ανέβαιναν τα βάρη, παρατηρούσα ότι εκεί πχ που έφτανα σε αποτυχια στα 12 στο 1ο σετ, μέχρι το 4ο σετ έπεφτα στις 6.
Ουσιαστικά πρέπει να ξεκουράζεσαι όση ώρα χρειάζεται ώστε να σου βγαίνουν τα επόμενα σετ στις ίδιες επαναλήψεις, αλλά όχι περισσότερη.

Εμπειρικά βρίσκω ότι για μικρούς μύες (πχ κάμψεις δικεφάλων με μπάρα), ακόμη και με κιλά αποτυχίας στις 8, ξεκουράζομαι μια χαρά στο 1' ή λιγότερο. Από την άλλη ασκήσεις που εμπλέκουν πολλά (πχ προβολές ποδιών με μπάρα στους ώμους που πάντα μουρμουρίζω βρισιές προς το τέλος) θέλω περισσότερο χρόνο, πχ 2''.

----------


## beefmeup

πολυ σωστος φιλε noob..κ στο γενικοτερο σκεπτικο σου,αλλα κ στο οτι ολες οι ομαδες δεν ειναι ιδιες,αρα πρεπει να τις προσεγγισεις με αλλη φιλοσοφια..

----------


## Fratsou

Εγω προτιμω μικρα διαλλειματα το πολυ 1:30 λεπτο.Αν κατσω παραπανω
νιωθω οτι χαλαρωνω και οτι φευγει η ενταση

----------


## noob

> Εγω προτιμω μικρα διαλλειματα το πολυ 1:30 λεπτο.Αν κατσω παραπανω
> νιωθω οτι χαλαρωνω και οτι φευγει η ενταση


Βρε συ, αυτό ακριβώς υποδεικνύει η εν λόγω μελέτη: η αίσθηση του αν σε πιάνει ή αν έχεις ένταση ειναι ψευδαίσθηση, και τελικά σημασία έχει πόσα κιλά σήκωσες συνολικά (και άρα πόση ωφέλιμη ζημιά προκάλεσες) και όχι εάν οι μύες σου εξαντλήθηκαν από ATP στη διαδικασία.

----------


## TheWorst

> Βρε συ, αυτό ακριβώς υποδεικνύει η εν λόγω μελέτη: η αίσθηση του αν σε πιάνει ή αν έχεις ένταση ειναι ψευδαίσθηση, και τελικά σημασία έχει πόσα κιλά σήκωσες συνολικά (και άρα πόση ωφέλιμη ζημιά προκάλεσες) και όχι εάν οι μύες σου εξαντλήθηκαν από ATP στη διαδικασία.


Απο δω συνεπαγεται και περισσοτερα σετ=μυικη υπερτροφια αν ισχυει αυτο βεβαια

----------


## noob

> Απο δω συνεπαγεται και περισσοτερα σετ=μυικη υπερτροφια αν ισχυει αυτο βεβαια


Χωρίς να είμαι άτομο που σηκώνει βαριά ή έχει μεγάλη εμπειρία, θα έλεγα ότι δεν πρέπει να κάνεις στους μύες περισσότερη ζημιά από όση μπορούν να επισκευάσουν σε 48 ώρες. Άλλωστε τελικά, υπερτροφία = κάνεις ζημιά, το σώμα επισκευάζει και βάζει κάτι παραπάνω για το μέλλον.

Στην τελική, εάν με το παραπάνω σετ ξεπεράσεις το όριο επισκευής, δε θα έχεις υπερτροφία.

Ο απλοποιημένος κανόνας ειναι 3 σετ για μικρούς μύες (χέρια, στήθος, γάμπες), 4 για τους μεγάλους (πλάτη, πόδια).

----------


## TheWorst

Αρα τελικα και στη γραμμωση θελει μεγαλυτερα διαλλειματα ?  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## noob

> Αρα τελικα και στη γραμμωση θελει μεγαλυτερα διαλλειματα ?


Είναι καλό να κάνεις μεγάλα διαλλείματα γενικά. Το αν εισαι σε όγκο, γράμμωση ή κάτι ενδιάμεσο (όπως οι περισσότεροι) δεν φαίνεται να έχει σημασία.

Το γράμμωση ειναι πολυχρησιμοποιημένο. Εάν μιλάς για υποθερμιδική διατροφή, η λογική λέει ότι δε θα θελες να μεγιστοποιεις τη ζημιά στις μυικές ίνες γιατί ο οργανισμός έχει λιγότερα διαθέσιμα θρεπτικά στοιχεία για να επιδιορθώνει. Άρα θες λιγότερα σετ και μάλλον όχι σετ αποτυχίας.

Ας το απαντήσει κάποιος πιο έμπειρος αυτό.

----------


## TheWorst

Και εγω θα'θελα πολυ να το ξερω αυτο , γιατι προτεινουν τετοια στη γραμμωση με μικρα διαλλειματα ιδιους για ενδομορφους.. Σε μενα μεχρι τωρα δε βλεπω να εχω χασει μαζα , αν και στις βασικες ασκησεις ξεκουραζομαι περισσοτερο στις αλλες που ειναι απομονωσης . Απλως οι περισσοτεροι προτεινουν στη γραμμωση 40 δευτερα με 1 λεπτο.

----------


## beefmeup

> Και εγω θα'θελα πολυ να το ξερω αυτο , γιατι προτεινουν τετοια στη γραμμωση με μικρα διαλλειματα ιδιους για ενδομορφους..


αν κ ασχετο με το θεμα...οποτε διαβαζω για προπονησεις γραμμωσης κ ογκου σε σεληνιαζομαι λεμε..
ειδικα εκει που γραφεις κ για ενδομορφους,ειναι το κερασακι στον κεσε με το γιαουρτι :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TheWorst

Κατι τετοια προτεινουν για να αδειασεις απο γλυκογονο ..  30 δευτερα σουπερσετς κτλ.

----------


## heck21

μαγκες εγω θα διαφωνήσο με το μεγαλήτερο ποσοστό εδωμέσα γιατι αμα αφήνεις τον οργανισμό σου πάνο απο 1 λεπτο ξεκουρασεις το αιμα αρχηζη και φευγη απο το σημειο και ειναι σαν να γίνεται μισή δουλειά.Δεν ξέρω αν με πιάνεται μάγκες  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## NASSER

Θα μπω στη διαδικασία να αναφέρω και τη δική μου φιλοσοφία πάνω στο θέμα, καθώς δίνω μεγάλη προσοχή και αφοσίωση στη προπόνηση μου. Κάνω παράθεση κάποιες τοποθετήσεις όσων συμμετείχαν στη συζήτηση για να δοθούν απόψεις σε κάποιες απορίες.




> οι λευκές ταχείας συσπάσεως ενεργοποιούνται με τα βαρυα κιλα και επίσης και το νευρικό σύστημα αντιδρά διαφορετικα και οι κόκκινες κυρίως με ελαφρύτερα με περισσότερες επαναλήψεις και μικρότερα διαλείματα


Αυτό που αναφέρει ο Ηλίας είναι η αρχή για να καταλάβουμε πως λειτουργούν οι μυς μας.




> Κατι αλλο ομως που με απασχολει μιας και γω ειμαι φαν των 2λεπτων διαλειμματων περιπου....
> Αν αυξηθει ο συνολικος χρονος προπονησης,δεν πρεπει να χουμε στο νου μας τον καταβολισμο και την κορτιζολη?


Είναι αποδεδειγμένο πως σε όποια φάση και αν είμαστε, η προπόνηση έχει μέγιστη απόδοση στη διάρκεια 45-60 λεπτα. μετά όσο καλα και να έχουμε τραφεί, όσο τσιτωμένο και να είναι το νευρικό μας σύστημα, παρατηρούμε πως οι μυς μας δεν ανταποκρίνονται όπως επιθυμούμε και ο βασικός λόγος είναι η έκκριση κορτιζόλης. Εαν συνεχίσουμε με αερόβια προπόνηση θα καταλάβουμε πως η επιρροή είναι ορατή στο σώμα μας (ανάλογα και σε τι φυσική κατάσταση βρισκόμαστε)




> κατα την γνωμη μου δεν θα πρεπει να μετραμε τον χρονο αναμεσα στα σετ...το καλυτερο για μενα ειναι να ξεκιναμε το επομενο σετ μολις νιωσουμε οτι μπορουμε να το βγαλουμε(οχι πανω απο 3 λεπτα).


Όσο αφορά το χρόνο του διαλείμματος πόσος πρέπει να είναι, αυτή είναι η πιο σωστή απάντηση. Θα με ρωτήσουν μερικοί πως θα το καταλάβουν πότε είναι ο κατάλληλος χρόνος και η απάντηση είναι ''η εμπειρία του χρόνου'' θα τους το επιτρέψει και εφόσον δώσουν έμφαση στο ζήτημα.




> Το γράμμωση ειναι πολυχρησιμοποιημένο. Εάν μιλάς για υποθερμιδική διατροφή, η λογική λέει ότι δε θα θελες να μεγιστοποιεις τη ζημιά στις μυικές ίνες γιατί ο οργανισμός έχει λιγότερα διαθέσιμα θρεπτικά στοιχεία για να επιδιορθώνει. Άρα θες λιγότερα σετ και μάλλον όχι σετ αποτυχίας.


 Το ότι μια διατροφή μπορεί να είναι υποθερμιδική, αυτό δεν σημαίνει πως πρέπει να έχει λιγότερα θρεπτικά συστατικά για ανάρρωση. Κάθε άλλο θα πρέπει τότε να φροντίζουμε, τα θρεπτικά συστατικά να είναι επαρκή καθώς θα νιώθουμε λιγότερη ενέργεια που θα οφείλεται κυρίως σε χαμηλότερη ποσότητα υδατανθράκων, γιατι ουσιαστικά τους υδατάνθρακες μειώνουμε και όχι τα υπόλοιπα θρεπτικά συστατικά. Παράλληλα σε υποθερμιδική διατροφή μπορεί οι υδατάνθρακες να είναι μειωμένοι αλλά δεν τους μηδενίζουμε σε καμία περίπτωση. Ο καταβολισμός μπορεί να προέλθει κυρίως από λάθος χειρισμό στην αερόβια παρά από την προπόνηση.




> Και εγω θα'θελα πολυ να το ξερω αυτο , γιατί προτείνουν τετοια στη γραμμωση με μικρα διαλλειματα ιδιους για ενδομορφους.. Σε μενα μεχρι τωρα δε βλεπω να εχω χασει μαζα , αν και στις βασικες ασκησεις ξεκουραζομαι περισσοτερο στις αλλες που ειναι απομονωσης . Απλως οι περισσοτεροι προτεινουν στη γραμμωση 40 δευτερα με 1 λεπτο.


Με απλά λόγια... σε κάθε προπόνηση σε όποια φάση και να βρισκόμαστε, στόχος είναι να πρίζονται οι μυς με όσο γίνεται περισσότερο αίμα. Αυτό επιφέρει και καταστροφή μυικών ινών με ότι επακόλουθο έχει για να έρθει η μυική υπερτροφία. Μυική υπερτροφία μπορεί να υπάρξει είτε κάνουμε όγκο είτε γράμμωση! Επομένως επειδή στις δυο φάσεις τρεφόμαστε διαφορετικά, η ανταπόκριση στη προπόνηση είναι διαφορετική. Για να έχουμε την ίδια αίσθηση θα πρέπει και τα διαλείμματα να είναι μικρότερα, καθώς και τα κιλά που σηκώνουμε θα είναι λιγότερα.

Προσωπικά πιστεύω πως δεν πρέπει να οριοθετούμε τον χρόνο διαλείμματος καθώς ο καθένας μας λειτουργεί διαφορετικά. Οριοθέτηση δεν πρέπει να γίνεται ούτε ανάλογα με τη φάση που είμαστε, καθώς θα πρέπει να προσπαθούμε για όσο το δυνατό καλύτερη φυσική κατάσταση που σημαίνει ξεκουραζόμαστε πιο γρήγορα και ανταποκρινόμαστε πιο γρήγορα. Ειδανικό είναι κάνουμε έντονη προπόνηση σε κιλά και να μπαίνουμε σε σύντονο χρονικό διάστημα στο επόμενο σετ. Στόχος πάντα είναι η βελτίωση, τόσο του χρόνου ανταπόκρισης όσο και αύξηση της αντίστασης. Επίσης καλό είναι να κυνηγάμε να βγάλουμε όσο το δυνατό περισσότερες επαναλήψεις με το τελευταίο σετ κάθε άσκησης να τελειώνει με αστοχία.
Όσα αναφέρω είναι για τον μέσο αθλούμενο που και τα γενετικά του χαρίσματα είναι σε φυσιολογικά επίπεδα ώστε να ανταποκρίνεται το σώμα του ανάλογα με τους κόπους τους.

----------


## heck21

> Θα μπω στη διαδικασία να αναφέρω και τη δική μου φιλοσοφία πάνω στο θέμα, καθώς δίνω μεγάλη προσοχή και αφοσίωση στη προπόνηση μου. Κάνω παράθεση κάποιες τοποθετήσεις όσων συμμετείχαν στη συζήτηση για να δοθούν απόψεις σε κάποιες απορίες.
> 
> 
> Αυτό που αναφέρει ο Ηλίας είναι η αρχή για να καταλάβουμε πως λειτουργούν οι μυς μας.
> 
> 
> Είναι αποδεδειγμένο πως σε όποια φάση και αν είμαστε, η προπόνηση έχει μέγιστη απόδοση στη διάρκεια 45-60 λεπτα. μετά όσο καλα και να έχουμε τραφεί, όσο τσιτωμένο και να είναι το νευρικό μας σύστημα, παρατηρούμε πως οι μυς μας δεν ανταποκρίνονται όπως επιθυμούμε και ο βασικός λόγος είναι η έκκριση κορτιζόλης. Εαν συνεχίσουμε με αερόβια προπόνηση θα καταλάβουμε πως η επιρροή είναι ορατή στο σώμα μας (ανάλογα και σε τι φυσική κατάσταση βρισκόμαστε)
> 
> 
> ...


 Παρα πολύ σωστός  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## tolis93

ωραιοτατος MR NASSER. ειδικα στο τμημα της αεροβιας το βιωσα κ εγω.και θα συμφωνησω με τον NOOB διοτι μερικα απο αυτα π ανεφερε τα χω δει πανω μου.δηλαδη να υπαρχει παραπανω μυικη ζημια απο οτι αναρωση με αποτελεσμα οι μυες η να μενουν στασιμοι η να μικραινουν

----------

